# When is the Newark open next year?



## jcuber (Nov 20, 2008)

Is it going to be in Nov. like this year or earlier?


----------



## Bryan (Nov 20, 2008)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php

Newark was on the 8th.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Nov 20, 2008)

He is asking when the next one will be one will be.

But i'm not sure if there even will be one next year, and if there is, nobody knows yet.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 20, 2008)

Yup, you're right. If you go to that page, you'll see that there are many competitions in New Jersey (and the East coast in general).

Many competitions are _NOT_ planned a year in advance. It depends on venue availability and other things.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Nov 20, 2008)

Bryan said:


> Yup, you're right. If you go to that page, you'll see that there are many competitions in New Jersey (and the East coast in general).
> 
> *Many competitions are planned a year in advance. It depends on venue availability and other things.*



Yes, I understand. I only said that because I check speedcubing.com and the website you provided often to see if there is another competition near me and I had not seen another Newark open on there yet. Plus I doubt (even though he could) that they would organize another Newark Open under two weeks since the last.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 21, 2008)

the nearest from there is another (possible) Princeton Open. I asked macky and he told me that he and sam might be able to make Princeton Open again. that's the closest one to newark.


----------



## jcuber (Nov 21, 2008)

when are you thinking of having it?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 21, 2008)

ask macky or sam. 

macky told me that they may be doing it. its not set yet.


----------



## jcuber (Nov 22, 2008)

Sorry I just don't want to schedule something that day and then it wind up that is the competition date.


----------



## cardmagic12345 (Nov 22, 2008)

Aww Crap, how Can I not know about this, I'm in the same county.


----------

